# RAW files not showing up in DPP



## jowensphoto

When I load my photographs into DPP, the jpg files show up, but the raw files do not (I shoot RAW+L). I have tried to upload on several different computers. The raw files are a gray box with an X through it and I can't open them. Any suggestions?


----------



## KenC

You need to check whether the DPP version you are using supports the raw file format your camera is using.  For example, current versions of DPP will not open older Canon raw images with "crw" extensions, and older versions may not open more recent "cr2" files.  If you have Photoshop, and the ACR part is updated, you may be able to use it to open the files DPP cannot open.


----------



## jowensphoto

Thanks! I was coming back to update this... and my update was your exact suggestion!

Downloaded the updates from Canon and now I can view CR2 files.


----------

